# Awesome my Walmart plant bulb is starting to grow!!



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just went to feed the fish in this tank and I looked at the bulbs I got and I see that one is starting to grow! I was thinking that it was a waste of $4 but I wanted to give it a shot I threw them in and a week later this is what iv got!










You can see the little green coming out of it now!


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

They take a little while to grow and you won't really know what you actually have until it starts growing. I got a set of bulbs a long time ago and the package said that there was a "water lilly" in there, but it turned out being a Red Tiger Lotus, which is pretty cool


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

Thats cool!


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Fuzz said:


> They take a little while to grow and you won't really know what you actually have until it starts growing. I got a set of bulbs a long time ago and the package said that there was a "water lilly" in there, but it turned out being a Red Tiger Lotus, which is pretty cool


Im pretty sure I got the same marked water Lilly and something else. I don't see much of a diffrance with the Lilly's besides a fuzzyness growing on it. The ones that are growing isn't the Lilly's though. The Lilly seads won't stay down they just float. So I'm letting them wonder around the top of my tank. These ones that I see starting to open up sank right away.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here's a update. Plant bulb #1 is about 2" big now the other one is about 1" 

Other 3 bulbs nothing 

3 Lilly bulbs nothing

2 out of 8 is not horrible for Walmart.


----------

